# Done with soups



## Kiwi driver (Jun 7, 2020)

Restaurants keeps packaging them poorly and then this happens


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Was that from a Pho restaurant? I never put soups or drinks in my thermal bag. Had to learn the hard way a couple times.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

If they tie them off in plastic bags, it should contain any spills. If they don't, they are noobs.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Do you not have rubber mats?

I do not do delivery but I run good rubber mats in both my SUVs. The rubber is very sticky and stuff never slides on them. Just put the soup on the floor.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Amos69 said:


> Do you not have rubber mats?
> 
> I do not do delivery but I run good rubber mats in both my SUVs. The rubber is very sticky and stuff never slides on them. Just put the soup on the floor.


Regular cars usually have carpet mats. Rubber mats are usually a dealer 'add on', or 'after market' item.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Why you need to start taking your dog with you.
Mine will drink that right up and thank you for it .


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Rubber mats are usually a dealer 'add on', or 'after market' item.


but, if all weather, totally worth it. Specially if you have young kids......


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Kiwi driver said:


> Restaurants keeps packaging them poorly and then this happens
> View attachment 485317


Are you the driver I saw looping onto the freeway at 85?


----------



## Kiwi driver (Jun 7, 2020)

uberboy1212 said:


> Was that from a Pho restaurant? I never put soups or drinks in my thermal bag. Had to learn the hard way a couple times.


it was a Korean place.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Kiwi driver said:


> Restaurants keeps packaging them poorly and then this happens
> View attachment 485317


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

uberboy1212 said:


> Was that from a Pho restaurant? I never put soups or drinks in my thermal bag. Had to learn the hard way a couple times.


Pho is Vietnamese. The Ph is an 'f' sound like in Phone. I think most restaurants just tolerate people saying it wrong.


----------



## Kiwi driver (Jun 7, 2020)

_Tron_ said:


> Are you the driver I saw looping onto the freeway at 85?





kingcorey321 said:


> Why you need to start taking your dog with you.
> Mine will drink that right up and thank you for it .





NOXDriver said:


> Pho is Vietnamese. The Ph is an 'f' sound like in Phone. I think most restaurants just tolerate people saying it wrong.


Vietnamese, Chinese always cheapskate and use their own bags. That break of course


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Looks like a dirty diaper


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

NOXDriver said:


> Pho is Vietnamese. The Ph is an 'f' sound like in Phone. I think most restaurants just tolerate people saying it wrong.


I know what it is and I know how to pronounce it. Not only is the ph pronounced like an f but it's actually pronounced "fua" not "fo" or "foo"



Kiwi driver said:


> it was a Korean place.


Yea more than half the menu at Korean joints are soups. They're damn good but can be a pain to deliver


----------



## The super uber (May 23, 2020)

uberboy1212 said:


> Was that from a Pho restaurant? I never put soups or drinks in my thermal bag. Had to learn the hard way a couple times.


Uber keeps begging me to switch to Uber Eats. I told them that the last time I tried to talk to a Pizza the men in white coats were trying to take me away.


----------



## Kiwi driver (Jun 7, 2020)

Boca Ratman said:


> Looks like a dirty diaper


Probably tasted like one too


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Kiwi driver said:


> Probably tasted like one too


Just don't put them in your bag anymore. You need to be able to keep an eye on it at all times. Even the slightest tilt could cause it to leak all over the place


----------



## Kiwi driver (Jun 7, 2020)

uberboy1212 said:


> Just don't put them in your bag anymore. You need to be able to keep an eye on it at all times. Even the slightest tilt could cause it to leak all over the place


precisely why I will cancel soups orders, I don't need to be driving on tilt doing a delivery.

plus most of the time it's for some Asian dude who wants his special Korean salad soup bowl with cornflakes who doesn't tip or even say thanks.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

https://www.amazon.com/s?k=oversize...ed+drink+ca&ref=nb_sb_ss_i_1_18&tag=ubne0c-20

Why don't you get something to hold the soups in? You can write it off on your taxes and never worry about spilling soups again

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07V5CRLR1/?tag=ubne0c-20

I like this one, looks like it can double up for those multi drink orders too


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

:thumbup:


Kiwi driver said:


> Restaurants keeps packaging them poorly and then this happens


Carry extra straws.... enjoy!


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Good thread!!! :smiles:



NicFit said:


> https://www.amazon.com/s?k=oversize...ed+drink+ca&ref=nb_sb_ss_i_1_18&tag=ubne0c-20
> 
> Why don't you get something to hold the soups in? You can write it off on your taxes and never worry about spilling soups again
> 
> ...


Thanks...I could use a few drink gadgets. I only have two free cup holders. And, loading drink carriers into food bags, is sketchy.


----------



## Kiwi driver (Jun 7, 2020)

NicFit said:


> https://www.amazon.com/s?k=oversize...ed+drink+ca&ref=nb_sb_ss_i_1_18&tag=ubne0c-20
> 
> Why don't you get something to hold the soups in? You can write it off on your taxes and never worry about spilling soups again
> 
> ...


the soups are packed in large plastic bowls


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Kiwi driver said:


> the soups are packed in large plastic bowls


Do some research then, there's gotta be something out there to hold them so they don't spill, or go down to a hardware store and build something, the time and effort you spend now will be worthwhile for all the orders you don't have to cancel

Find some big Tupperware container bowl maybe? There's gotta be a solution that makes it so your not canceling over it


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

This is what I have to say about Pho joints. Pho you lol


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

If they are not bagging soups, I would blacklist them. Plenty of good places here, know to bag soups.


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

Buy one of these.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07VDLVC5R/


----------



## Kiwi driver (Jun 7, 2020)

NicFit said:


> Do some research then, there's gotta be something out there to hold them so they don't spill, or go down to a hardware store and build something, the time and effort you spend now will be worthwhile for all the orders you don't have to cancel
> 
> Find some big Tupperware container bowl maybe? There's gotta be a solution that makes it so your not canceling over it


I did 500 deliveries in a month, 2 were soups.

easy to cancel


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Kiwi driver said:


> I did 500 deliveries in a month, 2 were soups.
> 
> easy to cancel


Sounds like a defeatist attitude, no wonder people don't want to use eats, I don't. First it's soups then it's something else. Eventually you'll be doing next to nothing. Don't know why it's such a bother to figure out how to deliver something when that's your job. Two less happy people out there and they don't know why


----------



## Kiwi driver (Jun 7, 2020)

NicFit said:


> Sounds like a defeatist attitude, no wonder people don't want to use eats, I don't. First it's soups then it's something else. Eventually you'll be doing next to nothing. Don't know why it's such a bother to figure out how to deliver something when that's your job. Two less happy people out there and they don't know why


Bit over dramatic mate

Easier to optimise than to account for every little anomaly, you don't work on the minority, maybe a few years in any kind of job or business would teach you that.

it's hardly a job, it's a little extra earner.

also this forum is a place to blow of steam and not evaluate everything in such detail, if you have nothing better to do that write in detail solutions to menial issues then I think you need a life.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Kiwi driver said:


> Bit over dramatic mate
> 
> Easier to optimise than to account for every little anomaly, you don't work on the minority, maybe a few years in any kind of job or business would teach you that.
> 
> ...


One thing I learned is that it's the small things that make people happy when it comes to customer service. You know what that guy that tried ordering soups and canceled will tell all his friends? Not to use eats, go with someone else, that one soup cancel could cost you 10 deliveries but according to you I don't know anything about running a business. All your concerned with is you $10 bag that's easily cleaned. When a customer can't get what they think they should from a company they don't use it any more and tell their friends not to either, drivers like you think they know something when they don't, they just want to do the easy stuff and not actually put in any effort. Then when no one wants to use the service they don't know why


----------



## Kiwi driver (Jun 7, 2020)

NicFit said:


> One thing I learned is that it's the small things that make people happy when it comes to customer service. You know what that guy that tried ordering soups and canceled will tell all his friends? Not to use eats, go with someone else, that one soup cancel could cost you 10 deliveries but according to you I don't know anything about running a business. All your concerned with is you $10 bag that's easily cleaned. When a customer can't get what they think they should from a company they don't use it any more and tell their friends not to either, drivers like you think they know something when they don't, they just want to do the easy stuff and not actually put in any effort. Then when no one wants to use the service they don't know why


Yawn

your previous response already highlighted your lack of business acumen.

I am not on the business of transforming Uber eats experience, I am doing deliveries whilst the virus is around / lockdown.

I don't concern myself with it as it's not my source of income but merely pocket money whilst I wait for a bit of normality in the world and the borders to re-open.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Kiwi driver said:


> Yawn
> 
> your previous response already highlighted your lack of business acumen.
> 
> ...


It's your lack of business sense that is disgusting, you make decisions because you think the delivery isn't easy, do the job your hired for. If you can't handle it then don't do it. Don't bother accepting any orders, your work ethic is disgusting. Can't even be bothered to deliver soup, what kind of delivery person are you?


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

NicFit said:


> ...do the job your hired for.


My "job" (which I was _*not*_ hired for) is to determine which deliveries are worth my time and effort and do those. If Uber wants drivers that will do any delivery that they throw at them, then they need to hire employees to do that (which they could do if they really wanted to). Uber has set up this game by their own choosing in an effort to skirt labor laws and keep drivers legally classified as independent contractors. I don't have a problem with that, but if I am going to play their game then I am going to play it to my own advantage.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> My "job" (which I was _*not*_ hired for) is to determine which deliveries are worth my time and effort and do those. If Uber wants drivers that will do any delivery that they throw at them, then they need to hire employees to do that (which they could do if they really wanted to). Uber has set up this game by their own choosing in an effort to skirt labor laws and keep drivers legally classified as independent contractors. I don't have a problem with that, but if I am going to play their game then I am going to play it to my own advantage.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> My "job" (which I was _*not*_ hired for) is to determine which deliveries are worth my time and effort and do those. If Uber wants drivers that will do any delivery that they throw at them, then they need to hire employees to do that (which they could do if they really wanted to). Uber has set up this game by their own choosing in an effort to skirt labor laws and keep drivers legally classified as independent contractors. I don't have a problem with that, but if I am going to play their game then I am going to play it to my own advantage.


You can chose to not accept jobs, that's fine but when you accept and cancel then it's no good. By then you've already messed up this persons order, eats doesn't request a driver until the food is almost ready. When you accept and then cancel because you don't like the restaurant that persons whole order is screwed up. Someone has to be either in incompetent or lazy not deliver soup. Here an idea, go back to restaurant and show them the picture of spilled soup and tell them to fix it. But no that requires work and not being lazy. I don't bother with eats at all because I think the it is a crappy job with low pay. Like you said the whole thing is a game for peanuts


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

NicFit said:


> ...but when you accept and cancel then it's no good. By then you've already messed up this persons order, eats doesn't request a driver until the food is almost ready. When you accept and then cancel because you don't like the restaurant that persons whole order is screwed up.


It depends on how you do it. If you accept the ping, immediately look at the order, see that it contains soup, and then cancel, that is really no different than declining the ping in terms of timing and logistics. If you accept the ping and then cancel it minutes later, then yes, I agree with you. It disrupts the logistics of the delivery.



NicFit said:


> I don't bother with eats at all because I think the it is a crappy job with low pay. Like you said the whole thing is a game for peanuts


Yep, and you get what you pay for. If they want drivers that are conscientious about their jobs, then they need to pay for that. You can't pay the bare bones minimum that you can get away with and expect to attract the go getters of the world. Most places that pay low wages do so with the understanding that the quality of their workforce is going to be poor and they are going to have very high turnover in their workforce.


----------



## Rose511 (Mar 20, 2019)

Kiwi driver said:


> Restaurants keeps packaging them poorly and then this happens
> View attachment 485317


I hate when restaurants don't package things well. This has happened to me too. Sometimes I text the customer to let them know just so I don't get blamed if their bag or packaging is messy. They might assume it was our fault when it was on the restaurant.


----------

